# Looking for journals made of denim or cotton



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get journals wholesale with denim or cotton covers? Diaries with locks would be even better. I want to transfer my graphics onto them. I saw some but they have plastic flowers on the front that would melt if I tried to heat press them.

Thanks.


----------

